# Router lift or Triton ??????



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

I am considering a installing some form of router lift in my table and looking for input.
I am considering a lift to use with my currently Dewalt router or jump into a Triton and either drill my current plate out or get a new plate.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I would go for a Jessem lift.
Herb


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

The conclusion I’ve come to is; if you are using your router for edge profiling and general router work, then the Tritons or Bosch or any other through the base router will probably work for you.

If you plan on using your router for doing precision joinery, like with an Incra fence, then you really really really need a router lift.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The Triton TRA001 is less than the lift last time I looked. Keep the DeWalt for hand held use, the more powerful Triton for the table. Good dust collection on the Triton as well. Either way, you'll have a pretty decent setup. I do suggest that you get a mounting plate with a twist lock insert setp. Much easier to change bits that way.


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

I am currently running a Woodpecker plate in my table and after moving to it from a rockler with screws to change inserts I will never go back.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

scribble79 said:


> I am currently running a Woodpecker plate in my table and after moving to it from a rockler with screws to change inserts I will never go back.




Rockler is promoting a new system. Nobody likes the screws, especially when you send them flying, wondering if the one you can’t find fell in the router.

The new inserts snap in and have a push button release. Haven’t seen it in real life, but it can’t be worse.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Terry Q said:


> The conclusion I’ve come to is; if you are using your router for edge profiling and general router work, then the Tritons or Bosch or any other through the base router will probably work for you.
> 
> If you plan on using your router for doing precision joinery, like with an Incra fence, then you really really really need a router lift.
> 
> ...


I like how you said that Terry, fits what worked for me.

I spent several years using my Bosch fixed base in my table, and wondered why anybody in their right mind would spend all that money on a lift. Then...I got a Warehouse Deal (Amazon Prime Day) on an Incra/Jessem Mast-R-Lift. Lids on my boxes suddenly (like magic) began to fit beautifully, jointing got tons better, etc. I began to try things that had seemed "too challenging" before--and while I probably could have done them I wouldn't try. 

I ended up paying less than half of retail, and had to sand a few burs off the very edge of the insert plate--and still kicked myself for not paying retail 5 years sooner--probably spent my savings in testing cuts (okay, that's overstated!!). Also--having come from the Rockler plate with tiny insert screws--with or without an Incra fence--those magnetic inserts are the bee's knees. Easy to adjust flat and my inserts are all the same thickness, so I've not touched that adjustment in 2 years. Pop one out, pop one in and done. 

That's my story. I'm sticking to it.
earl


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The Triton TRA001 was designed for table use where it excels. I made the simple lift as shown at next to no cost and the only other improvement to mine was a Musclechuck which adds about an extra 1/2" depth of cut and requires NO spanner for bit change, just a half turn of a 4mm preferably ball ended Allen key to fully tighten and release.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Depends on what you're doing. Me, I work with just flush trim bits, and just pop my router plate out of the table. Works great for what I do, I have no need, or desire, for a lift. However, if I ever decided to go to precise depth routing as some of those here do, I am sure I could figure out a simple homemade solution; which would work out fine on a once-in-awhile basis; but, doing that on a regular basis, I imagine I would change my mind fairly quickly about wanting a router lift. After that, if I couldn't figure out how to make my own, I'd decide which of the ready made models would make me happiest. Simple. 

And I just thought of how to make a simple gauge, for once-in-awhile precision depth routing. Two U shaped pieces of plywood, with a machinist scale between them, held in position by the two pieces of plywood bolted together. Should be accurate, just a bit of a pain if you wanted to use it often. This likely is not a new idea, but I don't recall seeing it before. Should be able to find a machinist scale for less then $1. Or, if you wanted, you could make several, of different depths using different length legs on the U. 

I am not cheap. I am broke. :grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

JOAT said:


> ...I am not cheap. I am broke. :grin:


Man, I love it when someone tells it like it is. 
:fie: I'm not broke, but squeezed some these days.
:lazy2: Good thing naps are free.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Terry Q said:


> Rockler is promoting a new system. Nobody likes the screws, especially when you send them flying, wondering if the one you can’t find fell in the router.
> 
> The new inserts snap in and have a push button release. Haven’t seen it in real life, but it can’t be worse.
> 
> ...


Last evening I was at Rockler Store where we have our monthly meeting and thought about the router table insert. So I did a little investigating.
The tables they have set up on display all have the old ones with screws. When I looked at the router lifts I found the new one that seems to be the one you describe. So I asked at the counter if it is interchangeable with the old type. He said no,I would have to buy a new plate to change over to the new insert.

Herb


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

I have been thinking about a JessEm lift along with a Rockler Dust Bucket dust collection kit myself. I am in the early stages so haven't done much in the way of research. I have a Freud table & Router currently. Not sure which lift, if any will work with my table and/or router.


----------

